
You can now send and receive money through gmail - ClemmRusty
https://yanado.com/blog/breaking-you-can-now-send-and-receive-money-through-gmail/
======
lkbm
Sounds like this may be new in the UK, but it's been available in the US for a
long time[1]. May want to update the title.

[1] [http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/send-money-to-
friends-...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/send-money-to-friends-with-
gmail-and.html)

